# Animal Crossing Wii U



## Lancelot (Dec 5, 2015)

Thebitblock made this

Just watch






ITS SO AMAZING OML


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 5, 2015)

I hate Thebitblock but ill give this video a watch


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 5, 2015)

Also ik this is probs inthe wrong place so move it if you like mods


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2015)

"Hey matt
Wouldn't be scary if nintendo never made a wii u version?"
Well...we can sh!t our pants right now ;(


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 5, 2015)

Woah that video was really well done.
Props to Josh.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2015)

i LOVE these ideas to pieces omg. Especially the tool box, the handwritten letters, and the darker nights where the fireflies stand out. <3


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't like "Mayor Joshy" very much, but that was extremely well-done and interesting. Props to him! I especially loved all of the PWPs he created.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 5, 2015)

These ideas are soooooo good!


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, that video is really well made.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 5, 2015)

It's a clever video and has some clever ideas in it. It's also extremely well made.


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 5, 2015)

OMG. I love this video, the hot air balloon idea really needs to be made...seriously nintendo what are you doing we need this I would probably purchase a WII U just for this game, the pot fountain pwp idea is so creative it's unreal Also, i'd really love to have a bigger village tbh. So this video is a big plus for me.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Dec 5, 2015)

This looks great! I doubt we'd see an ac on the wii u now though. Probably the next nintendo console.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 5, 2015)

If this comes out for the NX I'm getting the console just for this!


----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

I just want a lawn mower, so I can destroy flowers quicker.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 5, 2015)

I just saw that and omg it's amazing


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 5, 2015)

It was extremely well made, but not everyone has a television. Therefore I couldn't play it .
I hope there is a new handheld though!


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 5, 2015)

I would REALLY like to see hot air balloons becoming a traveling option in the next game! I'd like to see the character flying above mountains as a loading screen too, that would be cute. The only things that make me dislike this is how the grass has a square pattern, sure it would be helpful for pwp placements, but it looks messy.


----------



## edsett (Dec 5, 2015)

Animal Crossing should stay on the handheld imo. But this video has a lot of good ideas especially the hot air balloon, tool box, PWPs, and atmosphere tweaks. Next game should definitely have more than ten villagers though.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 5, 2015)

edsett said:


> Animal Crossing should stay on the handheld imo. But this video has a lot of good ideas especially the hot air balloon, tool box, PWPs, and atmosphere tweaks. Next game should definitely have more than ten villagers though.



YES it absolutely needs more than 10 villagers, it doesn't even feel like a town with just 10 villagers. They need to add at least 20-30 in the next series.


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow.

The soccer field PWP really got me. I mean, can you _imagine_ actual interactive PWP's where your villagers can be seen playing soccer or something like that. That would be next level immersive. One can dream, haha.

Although I'm sure the devs over at Nintendo can stumble across his video and take his ideas into consideration like the toolbox, for example!


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, this was a great video! Josh had some really neat ideas. I wish this was a real thing


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ok, now. What if Nintendo saw this and copied the EXACT, SAME, THING!?


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Dec 5, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> It was extremely well made, but not everyone has a television. Therefore I couldn't play it .
> I hope there is a new handheld though!



You do know that you can hook up a WiiU to your monitor, right? That's how I play. Regardless of whether or not you're on a laptop  or desktop, the only thing you /actually/ need is a plug and the computer monitor that you're using now to post on the forums.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2015)

LegallyBlondie said:


> You do know that you can hook up a WiiU to your monitor, right? That's how I play. Regardless of whether or not you're on a laptop  or desktop, the only thing you /actually/ need is a plug and the computer monitor that you're using now to post on the forums.


Even I didn't know that. :O


----------



## Aerious (Dec 5, 2015)

this guy is into abdl though how can you take him seriously


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Dec 5, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Even I didn't know that. :O



Yeep.
You need 2 things: 
1) HDMI port / converter 
2) AC Plug

Here's my get-up:






#turning 25 in 4 months, no shame


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Dec 5, 2015)

IT'S.  SO.  BEAUTIFUL..
:0


----------



## ardrey (Dec 5, 2015)

*Make Believe Animal Crossing for Wii U*

Not sure if you guys have seen this yet or if there's already a thread about this, but check out this video BitBlock made!


----------



## Crash (Dec 5, 2015)

I LOVE THIS OMFG
i still do not want the next AC to be on the wii u or a console other than the 3ds but still. oh my god.
the video is so beautiful and i desperately hope all of these things will be in the new game. interactive pwps, bigger maps, camera controls, everythING :')​


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow! I loved, loved, loved that!!! OMG he made all of that?! Unbelievable!!! I SO wish it were real!!! I hope he makes more of this series specially about AC :> wow, so talented! 

I wonder though...could Nintendo take his ideas? :O


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 5, 2015)

Man! Its awesome! I had not yet seen that! What an incredible job he did!!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh those are very creative! I would deffinitely buy if the new ones is just as cool and upgraded xD


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 6, 2015)

I wish when people post speculative / made-up idea threads that they label them as such so that schmucks like me wouldn't click on them and waste our time reading them.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow, it's a pretty nice video! Interactive PWPs would be wonderful and the hot air balloons as transport would be adorable. *o*

I do agree with others that AC is meant to be a handheld but if Nintendo ever made something like this, I'd be all over it.



LegallyBlondie said:


> Yeep.
> You need 2 things:
> 1) HDMI port / converter
> 2) AC Plug
> ...



Whoa, that's awesome! Adorable plush collection!


----------



## AC Julian (Dec 6, 2015)

Not even done with the video, I WANT IT NOW!!


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 6, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> I wish when people post speculative / made-up idea threads that they label them as such so that schmucks like me wouldn't click on them and waste our time reading them.



Gotta have that click bait tho


----------



## tsukune_713 (Dec 6, 2015)

am i the only who doesnt believe that animal crossing belongs only on handhelds?
itss great on both and i dont think the next one should be on the 3ds or its successor, it should be on wii u or nx


----------



## Goth (Dec 6, 2015)

This is heaven how did he even do this?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

oMFG THIS LOOKS AMAZING

How did he even make this??

Nintendo, stop whatever you're doing, watch this, and get ideas from it. Now.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Dec 6, 2015)

i really wish this could be a thing. too bad nintendo doesn't have any plans for ac wii u


----------



## piske (Dec 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how he made this? I WANT IT TO BE REAL SO BADLY!!! ;w;


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow. Truly amazing, it actually looks legit- like Nintendo made it themselves. Well done, theBitBlock!


----------



## JJarmon (Dec 6, 2015)

Josh should work with the AC team. All of his ideas were brilliant, but I doubt Nintendo will step out of their comfort zone (the team that works on the franchise even admitted that they don't like changing it too much). Absolutely well done, Joshy!


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2015)

Honestly, he has some really good concepts and ideas, and I'd love to see the majority if these in the next AC game (not the balloon tho), but he's still an a-hole regardless. All this is going to do is boost his already over inflated ego and turn him into an even bigger baby, which I don't think is going to benefit him in the long run.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Honestly, he has some really good concepts and ideas, and I'd love to see the majority if these in the next AC game (not the balloon tho), but he's still an a-hole regardless. All this is going to do is boost his already over inflated ego and turn him into an even bigger baby, which I don't think is going to benefit him in the long run.



Preach it sista, preach it.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Dec 6, 2015)

Deak said:


> I just want a lawn mower, so I can destroy flowers quicker.



Why would you want to destroy flowers?  But having a lawn mower to destroy weeds would be awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsukune_713 said:


> am i the only who doesnt believe that animal crossing belongs only on handhelds?
> itss great on both and i dont think the next one should be on the 3ds or its successor, it should be on wii u or nx



Agreed, Population Growing and City Folk were on consoles, and those were some of the best games in the series. Population Growing for getting the whole thing started, City Folk for all its new features that would eventually be expanded upon in later games in the series.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Dec 7, 2015)

Nintendo needs to hurry their ass up and make the next ac already lol what are they waiting for. The next console?


----------



## Maratz (Dec 7, 2015)

Remnantique said:


> Nintendo needs to hurry their ass up and make the next ac already lol what are they waiting for. The next console?



Very likely, it seems to me that Amiibo Festival took the spot on Wii U as the traditional AC game for the console. Maybe we'll get the real next game on the NX project.

On topic, I liked everything I saw in this video. Seeing the villager playing with the ball makes me crave for even more interactive villagers in the town, can you imagine them playing a football game on their own, buying things in Re-Tail without you being there, and much much more? Like, travelling with you when you go see a friend, putting pitfalls in the ground to trick you, sending letters to other villagers and then show to you the conversation. So many things!

I'm really curious to know which tools he used to create this though, it looks like a real existing engine.


----------



## edsett (Dec 7, 2015)

tsukune_713 said:


> am i the only who doesnt believe that animal crossing belongs only on handhelds?
> itss great on both and i dont think the next one should be on the 3ds or its successor, it should be on wii u or nx


It's easier to play on a portable system. The only positive about having it on a home console would be better graphics but graphics aren't everything.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Dec 7, 2015)

edsett said:


> It's easier to play on a portable system. The only positive about having it on a home console would be better graphics but graphics aren't everything.



easier doesnt make it better, a handheld could not have everything in it that a console in the same generation that its in, for example, they would be able to flesh out the villagers personalities, give them more things to do and say have a bigger town with more villagers, much more bugs and fish.
so a console animal crossing can have much more than just better graphics than a handheld if they wanted to do it


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 8, 2015)

I like some of the additions, but he doesn't seem to fix some of New Leaf's flaws- MOVING RANDOMLY! I want set spots like the prior games had, only now as mayor you put where those spots are!! Personally, I'm starting to agree with him that we won't see a Wii U Animal Crossing anymore. I thought it may be but as NX approaches and now that we have Amiibo Festival, that to me kind of says it's Nintendo's way to say that the Wii U DID get an Animal Crossing game, even if it wasn't the most popular game. Kind of a lame excuse, but it sounds like something they'd say. Let's hope the next home game actually looks like this, he did a pretty good job designing!


----------

